# بصلة الحب - تيوليب tulip



## aymonded (20 يوليو 2012)

التيوليب tulip flower





​   العائلة: Liliaceae
  الإسم العلمي: Tulipa
  إسمه المتعارف عليه بالإنكليزية: Tulip
زهرة التوليب "tulips flower "
نبات من الفصيلة الزنبقية وهي جميلة متعددة الألوان ولها رائحة عطره
مختلفة الطول لها أكثر من 120 نوعاً وموطنها الأصلي تركيا..
وهي تعتبر من الزهور الغنية بالألوان وعادة ماتزهر في فصل الربيع. وتنبت أوراقها وسيقانها من البصيلات مباشرة. 

*



*​ * التيوليب* زهرة رائعة الجمال ويرجع أصلها إلى أوروبا وآسيا. وبالرغم من نموها في كثير من أجزاء العالم إلا أننا ننسبها عادة إلى هولندا.






التوليب من  الأزهار المعمّرة (perennial)، أي أنه يعيش لأكثر من سنتين. يُزرع التوليب  - مثل كثير من الأزهار- من الأبصال، و هي حبّات تُشبه نبات البصل من حيث  الشكل، و يمكن إعتبارها بمثابة البذور عند باقي النباتات. تنمو أزهار  التوليب بمختلف أنواعها على ساق تتراوح طولها بين 10 و 70 سنتمتر. تحمل  الأزهار ما بين ورقتين و6 أوراق خضراء تبدو و كأنها مغطاة بالشمع، و منها  أنواع تحمل 12 ورقة​ *



*​ 
​تتفتح  أزهار التيوليب في فصل الربيع. وتنمو من البصيلات، أما الأوراق  والساق  والأزهار فتنمو مباشرة خارج البصيلة. ويتراوح طول الساق بين 10 سم  وأكثر  من 75سم. 





​وتخرج الساق عادة  زهرة واحدة فقط ويكون شكلها مثل الجرس  في رأس ساقها. ولكن هناك أنواعًا  بها أكثر من ساق وزهرة. وعادة ما تنمو  الزهور منتصبة على الساق، حيث يُمكن  أن تكون بلون واحد أو لونين في بعض  الحالات، بالإضافة إلى أن بعض أزهار  التيوليب قد تكون مخطّطة بلون مغاير  للألوان الأخرى وذلك بسبب الأمراض  الفيروسية التي تؤثر على لون النبات ولا  تؤثر على صحته. 
*



*​*
*تُزرع بصلة التيوليب في فصل الخريف في تربة الطَّفْل الرملي ذات  التصريف الجيد والخصوبة المتوسطة.  وتُزرع بهذه الطريقة: تُدفن أبصال  التوليب في التربة في حُفر يبلغ عمقها بين 8 و 20 سنتمتر (ضعفيّ حجم  البصلة) بعد أن تكون قد أزلت الحصى و الأعشاب الضارة من البقعة التي  إخترتها للزرع. أترك مسافة 10 سنتمتر بين بصلة و أخرى. وبعد سنة من الزرع،  ينتج عن الأبصال المزروعة أبصال جديدة تنمو هي الأخرى بجانب رفيقاتها،  وإحرص دائماً أثناء شرائك للأبصال أن تكون كبيرة الحجم، لأن الأبصال  الكبيرة  تنتج أزهاراً كبيرة.



​ أما عن الزراعة في  الأوعية. من السهل جدا أن ينمو التوليب في أصيص (وعاء) داخل المنزل أو على  الشرفة. لا تتطلب زراعته تربة خاصة، إنما ستحتاج فقط لوعاء بعمق 10 سنتمتر  تزرع فيه 3 أو أربعة بصلات في تربة عادية. كلما كبر حجم الوعاء، مكنك ذلك  من زراعة أبصال أكثر فيه. يُسقى الوعاء بشكل منتظم - مرتين في الأسبوع -  على أن لا تُغرق الوعاء بالماء




​سرعة تفتّح  الأزهار تعتمد على المكان الذي توضع فيه الأوعية. فإذا وضعتَ الأوعية في  الشتاء داخل المنزل حيث الحرارة المعتدلة، ستتفتّح الأزهار بسرعة. وإذا  وضعتها على الشرفة حيث درجة الحرارة تقل عن 20 مئوية، ستبقى الأزهار مغلقة  حتى مجيء الربيع.



​ تذبل أوراق و أزهار التوليب في أول الصيف عندما تصل درجة الحرارة إلى ما  فوق 30 مئوية. حينئذ عليك أن تزيل الأبصال من التربة و تتركها لتجف ثم  تحفظها في مكان معتدل الحرارة لكي تزرعها من جديد في الخريف القادم.


 ومن أكثر المشاكل  التي تحدث أثناء زراعة التوليب هي نمو الأوراق و عدم نمو الأزهار، و هذا  سببه الديدان التي إن تسلّلت إلى الأبصال أتلفتها. الحل يكمن في إحاطة  الأبصال بأحجار صغيرة أو أي شيء يمنع وصول الديدان إليها.


تم استنبات آلاف من أنواع التيوليب من عينات قليلة، فجميع أنواع التيوليب   المزروعة قد نمت تقريباً من التيوليب الذي أتى من آسيا الصغرى، وتم  إحضارها  إلى فيينا من القسطنطينية (إسطنبول الآن) في القرن السادس عشر  الميلادي.  ويرجع اسم التيوليب إلى كلمة تركية معناها العمامة لأن تلك الأزهار الجميلة تشبه العمائم إلى حد ما.*
*

*



*​
تتضمن الأنواع المختلفة والمعروفة لأزهار التيوليب: الهجين الداروني، وزهرة الزنبق، والمُهَدَّبة، والتيوليب الببغاء.







تُعدَّ زراعة  التيوليب اليوم صناعة مهمة في هولندا، حيث يتم إنتاج
بلايين  البصيلات  سنوياً. وينتج الزُراع الهولنديون 2,000 نوع
تقريباً حيث يوجد  حوالي 400  منها بكميات كبيرة .​ 










​​


----------



## just girl (20 يوليو 2012)

*مســاء مفعم باريج الزهور.. ومزهر بالرضا والنور.. .*

*توبيك حلووو.. يروء الاعصاب ويفصلنا شوية.. حلو التعرف ع طبيعات الزهووور... *

*شكراً للأخ.. .*


----------



## aymonded (20 يوليو 2012)

just girl قال:


> *مســاء مفعم باريج الزهور.. ومزهر بالرضا والنور.. .*
> 
> *توبيك حلووو.. يروء الاعصاب ويفصلنا شوية.. حلو التعرف ع طبيعات الزهووور... *
> 
> *شكراً للأخ.. .*



الله يخليكي ويفرحك دائماً، وما أروع أن نقتطع وقت لننظر لجمال الزهور لتهدأ أعصابنا ونرتاح ولو قليلاً، كوني في ملء النعمة وفرح الروح القدس آمين
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 يوليو 2012)

انا بحب الورده دي قوي قوي
الف شكر يا قمر


----------



## aymonded (20 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> انا بحب الورده دي قوي قوي
> الف شكر يا قمر



الله يخليكي ويفرح قلبك ويغمرك بملء سلامه آمين
​


----------

